
Instagram Down? - mmohades
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.instagram.com&#x2F;
======
lprd
Seems like it:
[https://downdetector.com/status/instagram/](https://downdetector.com/status/instagram/)

------
dave_sid
Sounds like a good idea

------
mmohades
[https://outage.report/instagram](https://outage.report/instagram)

------
code_Whisperer
Yup. so is facebook (at least for me)

------
madjam002
Yep Facebook is down

------
1nikoalvin1
seems to be back up and running now for me at least

------
lanecwagner
Totes down

------
deeteecee
it was never up for me :)

